# Green motor sport GMS Dual (48volt 36kw)



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks pretty cool, they've come a long way since I first saw their motors a few years ago. Same curtis controllers as the HPGC/HPEVS guys, but their own motor. Maybe dual 8" motors? Just glanced it over but looks cool.


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

I have an article about GMS in a Battery Vehicle Society magazine from 2008. They were working on an electric Westfield then with 4 indepenent DC motors with their own reduction boxes for each wheel. Westfield have since built the iRacer which is intended for a one make series this year. I don't know if GMS collaborated on this project. The parent company of Westfiled, Potenza sports cars are rumoured to be developing an electric car using the GTM name, which was a highly repected kit car. Production of GTM kits stopped last year. Build costs had become very high. Details on the GTM were leaked in Complete Kit Car magazine. You coiuld look on TotalKitCar.com to see if Steve Hole has posted anything.
The GMS Westfield is very high tech. Only 350Kg os 550Kg with lead acid batteries. 0-60mph in less than 5 seconds! The chassis is a foam filled carbon fibre sandwich, real F1 stuff. 
It seems they are developinf their own EV drive systems but have not yet gone to the market wtih them.

Hope this is helpfull,

Andrew.


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

Just Googled the Westfield iracer. It has 2 YASA motors. The collaborators in the project were listed and non of them were GMS. This does not reflect badly on GMS, of course.


----------

